# ***seeking deckhand spot***



## livewildforlife (Mar 17, 2016)

I am former out of area public safety specialist and real estate broker. Moved to area took position as a beach resort property manager/maintenance manager. Currently on lay off due to property management company owners financial insolvency. Avid fishermen highly self disciplined, self motivated. You need a deckhand that has great customer service/guest relations experience, knows basics of boat maintenance including electrical, has my own 19ft CC, can clean fish, gaff, work on gear, show clients good time etc. Will show up to work everyday on time ready to go. Than I am your person as I am currently in mid life career change I.e. Obtaining Four state area insurance P&C, L&H licensure, start college online PSC this Fall Business admin and criminal justice. I've got no room for failure or games. So you give me an opportunity and I'll be there. I'll take DECKHAND position anywhere on gulf coast or east coast of Florida. WILL VOLUNTEER FOR FIRST TRIP OR TWO TO PROVE MYSELF WORTHY. JUST GIVE ME A SHOT. can provide local references gulf shores, orange beach, pcola area, resume, background check, clean drug test etc. 
email [email protected] or call/text 251-504-5699


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

go walk the docks and talk to captains


----------



## livewildforlife (Mar 17, 2016)

I've been walking docks and I am still looking for that one deckhand shot even if volunteer spot. While I also complete my current schooling and prepare for fall PSC semesters.


----------

